# You want a new G2 color...



## chas9rr (Dec 2, 2007)

Check out the G2's in this pic!
Link
Who wants to do a group buy on this one!:naughty:
Later
Charles


----------



## exoduster18 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm in!! Set it up!!


----------



## chibato (Dec 2, 2007)

Sweet. Any idea how much it would cost to Multicam a G2?


----------



## Numbers (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like they only do camo versions. I still want International Orange. I will call on Monday to find out if orange is doable.

I just e-mailed **** at Lakota with the question.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 2, 2007)

The Real Tree camo is pretty coo already.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 2, 2007)

How about these guys? Lots of different patterns.
http://hydroimaging.com/_wsn/page4.html
These guys have some digital camo.
http://www.hydrographicsinc.com/hgi/contact.html


----------



## RyanA (Dec 2, 2007)

Woodgrain is where it's at!


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Orange, Red, and Blue. Surefire would make a bundle I'm sure. Most people just on this forum would buy an orange model.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 3, 2007)

You want G2s in different colors? Take a look at this thread!


----------



## Chuck289 (Dec 3, 2007)

I totally want a multicam G2


----------



## dw51 (Dec 3, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping it was going to be orange.

The multi-cam is cool though.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey numbers, did that guy get back to you about your question?
Charles


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 6, 2007)

pink anyone? =P


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd take one in multicam and one in orange anyday.

I'd like one in DPM as well.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 6, 2007)

Chas9rr,
No I have heard nothing, and have not followed up. 

I have to spend $ first on the new L1 I ordered, and now on the KX2 that just showed up on SF's website. Unless SF makes international orange available directly, these are on the back burner for me for now.


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would absolutely want one in international orange.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, nice to see some interest in this... my work has been in communication with the Crye Authorized coater about getting some items coated... he had been looking for items to send for a "demo run" etc... I had recommended we send in some G2's as they are a fairly inexpensive light to send in... he liked the idea, but that has been about 1-2months ago, and we have not moved forward... I should mention to him again, perhaps we can get a run made up... maybe if i show him the interest on CPF, he might get the wheels moving faster...

And since Multicam is SO popular right now, I don't think he'd have any trouble selling the lights... I've been curious as to what other coatings they can do... most appear to be other forms of camo, but would be cool if they could do solid colors 

Something like Carbon Fiber perhaps would be kinda cool?


----------



## exoduster18 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a G2 ready and willing to go.....


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 6, 2007)

I talked to my boss and he's said checking into it was next on his list, and maybe he'd get to it today... perhaps I can get him to pay for a 30day Dealer advertising on CPF so we can advertise them here, and get them to all who want one.

I'm really curious to see what other patterns they might have available above and beyond the multicam, for my own light/s though I'm willing to offer up my G2 as a sample unit


----------



## ampdude (Dec 6, 2007)

socom1970 said:


> I would absolutely want one in international orange.



Yes, I'd definately like some neon colored G2's and G3's.

Neon orange, neon green, neon yellow, neon blue, ect.


----------



## chas9rr (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Willabbott, that is very cool that you are alrready in the process of this idea. Do you know at all how much it would cost to have a light coated? Maybe even a ballpark figure? Do you think we should start an official interest thread?
Later
Charles


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 6, 2007)

Not a clue on price.. I assume much of the cost will reflect on how large a batch we run through... usually more quantity makes the cost go down.

I'm hoping he actually got to call, it's getting a bit late into the day to call now.


----------



## JimmyB (Dec 7, 2007)

Cabellas had boatloads of Realtree Camo G2's on the rack last time I was in the Post Falls, ID store. I don't care much for that pattern or for camo lights in general but they're out there.

Edited to add that although the camo G2's were made by Surefire they don't appear near as nice as the Multicam.


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 7, 2007)

I've never been a real fan of the hunting patters like realtree. But multicam is pretty cool looking (and works). I think a G2 in that would be great.



(bring on DPM....there must be enough brits in here to do that one...)


----------



## Brozneo (Dec 7, 2007)

nzgunnie said:


> I've never been a real fan of the hunting patters like realtree. But multicam is pretty cool looking (and works). I think a G2 in that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> (bring on DPM....there must be enough brits in here to do that one...)


 
I'd be after DPM also!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 7, 2007)

DPM would be cool 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 7, 2007)

See, I knew DPM would gain a following!


----------



## exoduster18 (Dec 8, 2007)

What is DPM?


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 8, 2007)

Disruptive Pattern Material.

British pattern. Similar pattern is also used by some other European countries (Dutch for example) and New Zealand (with slightly different shades).





Brit pattern SAS Windproof smock in the left, Kiwi Ventile smock on the right.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 9, 2007)

Anybody try painting one with Krylon fusion for plastic? I was going get a can of their pumpkin/saftey orange and try it out.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 11, 2007)

I was wondering about that plastic fusion paint as well! Time to go to Walmart!


----------



## scott.cr (Dec 11, 2007)

If a group buy happens, count me in for at least two units. I'm open as to patterns; not wild about conventional camo; sorta prefer "tiger stripe" patterns, black/white or black/gray subdued type patterns... will still buy a woodland camo if that's all that's available though.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sgt. LED said:


> I was wondering about that plastic fusion paint as well! Time to go to Walmart!


 
They didn't have the pumpkin/saftey orange at any of the walmarts/home depot/lowes/hobby stores around here. I think the only way to get it is to order it online.


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Dec 11, 2007)

Found some here: http://acehotline.com/search_result...txtsearchParamSubCat=79&txtsearchParamVen=ALL I think I'll order some and post some pictures on how it comes out.


----------



## Brozneo (Dec 11, 2007)

Go the Kiwi DPM!!! Haha (can you tell I'm a NZer also!)



nzgunnie said:


> Disruptive Pattern Material.
> 
> British pattern. Similar pattern is also used by some other European countries (Dutch for example) and New Zealand (with slightly different shades).
> 
> ...


----------



## jlomein (Mar 7, 2008)

Did anything ever happen with trying to get an run done of multicam G2's? Found a pic on Milspec Monkey's Shot Show 2007 section that has me wanting one.


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 7, 2008)

I sent another email to Lakota Industries to request a quote-Once I get the quote we can begin a groupbuy. Unfortunately, only camo will be available at first, but more colors are possible once the first camo run is done.


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok guys, quote is in. It looks like it'll be about 58 dollars for a new light with the coating, plus shipping. That's with a quantity discount. I'll start a thread in GB at CPFMP.
-Max


----------



## jlomein (Mar 10, 2008)

Will they be producing it with the G2 head (nitrolon) or the the aluminum G2L head? I think I would prefer the aluminum with the P61L coming out.


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 10, 2008)

I can have it made with either, the cost is (light cost) + (24.95) + (shipping). It can be done on any light in surefire's line, excluding the M4, M6 (would be extra $, but technically can be done with the M6) the 10X, and the Beast.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 10, 2008)

That sounds pretty awesome. However, it it better to get a better matching baseline colour in case it shows through if the coating wears off?

Like if getting a multicam coating, using either an OD green or desert tan G2?

I don't think Surefire is releasing the green/tan G2L's for a few months. (it is listed as a new options in their 2008 catalogue).


----------



## jufam44 (May 5, 2008)

bump...I have a GB going on for multi-cam G2's, if you're interested it's in the MP.


----------



## nzgunnie (May 5, 2008)

Sounds great, PM sent as I'll take one!


----------



## roymail (May 6, 2008)

If someone wants to try their hand at the DIY approach, I have a suggestion. I haven't seen much that auto primer won't adhere to. Degrease the surface, a couple of coats of good quality auto primer, then that baby should be ready for color.

Surely we've got a painter around here, someone with a spray rig and experience with painting motorcycles, cars, etc.

One of you guys with an older G2 user light should really give it a go! 

Personally, I think hi-viz orange or yellow would make a great emergency light.


----------



## oronocova (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,
I'll revive this thread as opposed to creating a new one to keep the pertinent information together...

I was wondering if anyone had went ahead and tried the Krylon Fusion or Auto-Primer painting ideas?

I have a couple from Gander Mountain on the way and my sister is insisting on a pink flashlight. She won't be totally opposed by the camo but if I could get a good paint job done in pink I'd be set. From a search someone found that the camo pattern on the one's I have ordered is simply painted on anyway. If noone replies I guess I will be the first to try it 

-Jon


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 4, 2008)

Krylon Fusion would not bind to the Nitrolon. :green: Results were bad bad.

The paint they use on bumpers nowadays might do it though.


----------



## SafetyBob (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to be clear I have not used this camo painting system, but I have painted three [email protected] with Duracoat paint in my garage with minimal equipment with excellent results. The more I painted, the better I got at it. 

OK, Duracoat purchased through Hout Enterprises is not necessarily cheap, but they make camo kits that you paint one color, let it dry, paint, dry, paint....you get the idea. I almost did one because I remember this thread.....that's what brought me to the Duracoat stuff. 

It is just as advertised. I painted in a 60 degree dusty garage, waited basically for everything to thoroughly dry in my then 45 degree garage for about two weeks, then brought my newly Duracoat painted flashlights into the house. I have had no problems with the paint doing anything for the past year or so I have had the lights in service. 

So I think I can recommend the Duracoat camo system if you want to experiment with one or two of your own lights for fun. Of course a professional shop could make them look really good, but that would make me appreciate the superior craftsmanship from a pro shop after I made my own first.....

Just my two cents. Oronocova, thanks for reviving this thread. Customs colors are really cool.....especially when you can do them yourself and have a truly unique flashlight that YOU make yourself versus having someone else do the work. I urge you all to check out the web site. 

Let me add, I don't work for them, never been to their place (even with a couple of visits to Nevada (they are outside of Reno)), just really satisfied customer. And no, I am NOT a professional painter or anything approaching it.....let's be clear about that, this stuff with some care and attention to detail will make you look like one though!!

http://www.houtsenterprises.net

Bob E.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 7, 2008)

Whoa guys. Easy now. I hope my experience may help. 

Back in April. I went to a convention in Cincinatti. Lakota Industries was on the way there. So i stopped by and dropped off some stuff to get coated.








I was impressed at FIRST. HOWEVER their line about "hunters use these coatings and rub up against bushes etc" is BS. 

The oakley's I had coated showed signs of wear after 3 weeks of sparse usage. 

The other thing that annoyed me the most is that they got lazy. I dont know if they didnt clearcoat my stuff properly, but i know the base coat was WRONG.

The coating system is like a GIANT waterslide decal. Imagine a tank of water with a sheet of Cling-Wrap floating on the surface. now shove your fist into the middle of the Cling Wrap. The Clingwrap will compress around your fist. 

The coating is transparent. so they have to spray a base coating. Kinda like if you print multicam pattern on a transparency sheet. So the base coat was supposed to be the lightest color of the multicam. The light tan color you see on MC pattern. but in actuality they just used a white primer.

Anyway my other coated items are showing wear as well. Like my Blackhawk Serpa Holster for my glock, airsoft helmet, and pistol light.

EXTREMELY DISSAPOINTED. this coating does not last. maybe if you get somethign coated, you immediately go to a professional painter, like autobody shop, and have them shoot a nice flat clearcoat, maybe it will hold up.


DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY. is my recommendation or at least have it decently clearcoated. their prices are really high. like it was $36 just to coat my oakley frames.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 7, 2008)

Check this thread out - apparently Ritt dye works great!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208120


----------

